# Desktopverknüpfung über den Java-Cache erstellen



## VfL_Freak (22. Nov 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, hier eine neue Java-Software einzurichten.
Das Programm selbst läuft auch und kann über die zugehörige JNLP-Datei problemlos aufgerufen werden!

Nun swollte zudem eine Desktop-Verknüpfung einrichten, was wir normalerweise über den entsprechenden Klick im Java-Cache machen.
Leider ist der entsprechende Aufruf für dies neue Programm im Kontextmenü ausgegeraut und ebenso der entsprechende Button oben in der Leiste (siehe Anlage)!

Ich hier mir jetzt die Cahces auf mehreren Rechnern mit verschiedenen Prgrammen angeschaut und festgestellt, dass der Aufruf bei einzelnen  Programmen aktiv ist, bei anderen nicht!
Beim Bild in der Anlage geht es bspw. nur beim letzten Eintrag ....

Der Eintrag "Erstellung von Verknüpfungen" im Reiter "Erweitert" steht überall auf "immer zulassen"!

Woran kann das liegen?
Hat irgendwer eine Idee?

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------

